# Recent Marine looking for a JOB



## Gwandrews

Hey hows it going, i just recently got out of the Marines last Jan. Spent all last year in Afghanistan, i am infantry by trade so i dont have to many skills that transfer to the civilian side lol. Anyways im living in Austin right now but am relocating to the seabrook area or somwhere near the coast. Cant do what i love in Austin, which is sticking reds and trout all day lol. I have a resume already built and would send out if anyone wants. Im interested in any kind of emloyment. I like being outside working hard for my money aswell. Off shore drilling or anything like that would be great too. Or if anyone has any suggestions on where or what kind of job i should be seeking right now that would be great too. Thanks everybody for there time and good fishing to all!!! My email is [email protected] :texasflag


----------



## juanpescado

I was ARMY and also a vet (OIF), go to www.military.com and post up a resume, within 24 hours I had over 50 companies want me to interview with them, I took a job with a major oilfield service company, they threw me in a supervisor position and I love it plus make great money, shoot me a PM if you need more info and i'll help get you in the right direction, the oilfield is booming, if your interested in the Bryan/College station area hit me up, I know several oilfield companies hiring right now....


----------



## Bumblebee

Pride International is accepting Applications online for offshore work...they are pumping out a few new rigs that need to be crewed. Also if you're looking for offshore work a drive down 90 in S. La will have billboards up all over w who is hiring ASAP. When I'm looking for diving work, that has worked for me. Good Luck Man


----------



## State_Vet

if you had a security clearance, let me know.


----------



## shortround

Hey Devil,

The Houston Police Dept is hiring. PM me if you intrested in becoming a police officer.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

I would jump on this with both feet if I was in your shoes. But then again, to each his own. Someone shared this a couple of weeks ago so I will pass it on to you and anyone else that fits the bill. Thank you for your service to our country and good luck on your job search. - Craig :texasflag

*Coastal Flow Measurement* recently announced Operation Eagle Ford Shale Gas-Tech, an ambitious program to recruit and train *returning military veterans* for a career in natural gas measurement. With the rapidly expanding oil and gas production in the Eagle Ford Shale region of South Central Texas, there's a significant and growing need for skilled personnel, and this initiative will help alleviate that demand while, perhaps even more importantly, providing jobs for vets.

Coastal Flow's newly launched program is a demonstration of the company's sincere appreciation for all military veterans while supporting our industry's exceptional growth. Under this program, Coastal Flow is actively seeking companies interested in hiring qualified returning veterans who successfully complete our comprehensive measurement training program. For those accepted into our program, Coastal Flow will provide basic natural gas measurement training, including meals, lodging, and all course materials, at no cost to the trainees. Following the first year of employment as a gas measurement technician, advanced training will also be made available at no cost to the trainees.

All training will be conducted at Coastal Flow's Houston facilities with the first training class scheduled for March 2012. The company is currently coordinating its recruiting efforts through various military bases while communicating details of the plan to its extensive industry contacts who are most likely to hire the graduates of this program. If you know of a returning military vet who may qualify, or if your organization can help Coastal Flow to find returning soldiers a job in our industry, please contact us at *[email protected]*.


----------



## BigO'sLures

Hey my dad was in the Marines for two years but the he got an honorable discharge


----------

